# Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

*Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships ** Date Changed to Feb 27 & 28th*

Region 5 has selected "Track @ Harbor Hobbies" to host the 2015 Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships. This is a great facility located just north of Chicago, IL. Eric recently installed new carpet to provide a smooth and fast surface for the best racers in Region 5.

This will be a 1 day race Saturday Feb. 28h to keep travel and vacation days at a minimum. Friday Feb. 27th will be a practice day for those that need to get ready early. 

Race schedule, hotel and classes to be published soon.

*The Track at Harbor Hobbies*
1225 Sheridan Rd Ste H, Winthrop Harbor, IL 60096

Steve Dunn
Region 5 Director


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't make it. That is Valintines day and I like living at my home.LOL


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ThrottleKing said:


> Can't make it. That is Valintines day and I like living at my home.LOL


same thing I was thinking


----------

